

What Obama’s Text Message Campaign Reveals - snewe
http://gigaom.com/2008/08/24/what-obamas-text-message-campaign-reveals/

======
maxklein
As soon as I heard about the text messaging campaign I thought to myself:
Harvesting.

------
pragmatic
Come on now. Really?

------
DanielBMarkham
Ugh.

3 more months of "How Candidate X is the best/smartest/most clever/wisest
technology candidate"

